

Social Strand Turns Your Facebook Profile Into an Infographic - bootload
http://mashable.com/2012/03/06/my-social-strand/

======
bootload
_"... Once you connect the Facebook app and answer a few questions, your
personalized infographic will feature information such as how your social
sharing behaviors compare to your Facebook friends’, how your interests
compare to other respondents, how long you’ve been alive, the most popular
song the day you were born ..."_

It might also uncover things you might not want others to know. There must be
a better way to dissect someone than a bunch of stats & comparisons?

